# Programmierart gibt es sowas?



## dragoncatcher (18 Juli 2010)

HI bin neu hier im Forum hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin wenn nicht bitte verschieben.

Und zwar folgende Frage.

Gibt es eine Riehen-Parallel programmierung?

Weil mein frühere Meister hat mir das nicht beantworten können und andere die Programmieren kennen das nicht.

Wir sollten eine Anlage programmieren von Fischertechnik modellname kenne ich nicht.
Und zwar sollen 3 Werkstücke an eine beliebige Stelle gleichzeitig an eine beliebige Reihe sortiert werden und anschließen gleichzeitig abgearbeitet werden.Wenn man während des Betriebes ein, zwei Werkstücke wegnimmt soll das Programm weiter laufen wenn alle 3 Weggenommen werden soll die Anlage nach 3 Sekunden in die Grundstellung gehen. Das ist meine Programmzeichnung nach der Sortierung. Wie ich die Sortierung gemacht habe muss ich mal zu Hause nochmal angucken ist aber nicht so wichtig.
Das Programm soll natürlich in einer Schrittkette sein. 
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=a31955-1279487414.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=35f9f7-1279487343.jpg&size=original






MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## sailor (19 Juli 2010)

Hi. Also da fehlen doch noch Angaben. 
Mit welcher Programmiersprache willst du Programmieren zum Beispiel?
E/A-Liste, usw.
Sailor


----------



## dragoncatcher (19 Juli 2010)

oh hatte ich vergessen. Das gesamte Programm wurde in FUP geschrieben.

 E-A Liste
Endlage Förderband linke position erreicht.
Endlage Förderband rechte Position erreicht.
6 Sensoren Werkstück auf dem entsprechenden Band.
jeweils 2 Endlagen für die drehbaren Förderbänder.
2 Endlagen für den fahrbaren Bohrturm
2 Endlagen für den Bohrer sowie ein 
Ausgang zum einschalten des Bohrers.
6 Ausgänge für die Förderbänder nur zum vorfährts fahren.

Btw die Zeichnung soll es einfach veranschaulichen was ich programmiert habe, dass die weiterbedingungen fehlen ist klar und was jeder Schritt machen soll, da hätte ich 2Stunden gebraucht (wohlgemerkt es fehlen paar Schritte deshalb nur so eine Zeichnung) um das zu zeichnen, weil ich das gerade alles aus dem Kopf mache. Habe ja schließlich die Anlage bei mir nicht zu Hause stehen (bin auch gerade nicht zu Hause). Das Programm war selber mit den 5 FC 22 (mit kommentaren) Seiten lang wo von 6 Seiten nur die Sortierung ist. 

Variablentabellen wurde auch angelegt und es waren in jeder Reihe nur 1 Schritt aktiv.
Sps war ein s700 315-2dp mit 2xDi-Do Karten mit jeweils 16Eingänen und 16 Ausgängen typ glaube 323 aber das weis ich nicht mehr.
fehlt noch was?

MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

> Variablentabellen wurde auch angelegt und es waren in jeder Reihe nur 1 Schritt aktiv.
> Sps war ein s700 315-2dp mit 2xDi-Do Karten mit jeweils 16Eingänen und 16 Ausgängen typ glaube 323 aber das weis ich nicht mehr.
> fehlt noch was?



Alles fertig. Was könnte denn noch fehlen?


----------



## dragoncatcher (19 Juli 2010)

ja dann ist ja erstmal alles was erforderlich geklärt^^
Hoffe mal das mir jemand erklärt ob es so eine programmierung gibt oder nicht.
Weil sonst würde ich das immer so lösen bei so einer Anlage.

MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

> Alles fertig. Was könnte denn noch fehlen?





> ja dann ist ja erstmal alles was erforderlich geklärt^^



Das sollte ironisch gemeint sein.


Lies dir doch mal deinen Thread selbst durch.



> Hoffe mal das mir jemand erklärt ob es so eine programmierung gibt oder nicht.



Willst du ein fertiges Programm?


----------



## Ralle (19 Juli 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Das sollte ironisch gemeint sein.
> 
> 
> Lies dir doch mal deinen Thread selbst durch.
> ...



Sag mal, was genau willst du eigentlich haben?
Ich hab schon Mühe, deine Texte zu lesen, kein Komma, kaum ein Punkt, einfach nur wirr.


----------



## dragoncatcher (19 Juli 2010)

ich möchte doch nur wissen, ob es diese Programmierart gibt, wie meine Zeichnung es verdeutlich.
Oder soll man es anders lösen?
Wie gesagt ich hatte mein Meister gefragt, aber er wusste von so einer Programmierung nix deswegen frage ich ja schließlich euch.
Das Programm habe ich ja schon längst geschrieben. Es ist ja schließlich bei mir zu Hause abgeheftet.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=35f9f7-1279487343.jpg&size=original

MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## Ralle (19 Juli 2010)

Bei Siemens heißt das Graph, in der IEC AS (Ablaufsprache). Dabei läuft das Programm über eine Schrittkette ab. Einzelne Aktionen (Kasten in deinem Bild) werden ausgeführt und erst dann verlassen, wenn eine bestimmte Weiterschaltbedingung (Transition) (Querstrich in deinem Bild) erfüllt ist. Es sind Verzweigungen und Parallelabläufe, sowie auch Alternativeketten möglich.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

1. Dein Link "moved permanently" geht nicht.

Was verstehst du unter Programmierart.

Wenn du ein Programm geschrieben hast, existiert es.

Es gibt selten fertige Allroundlösungen für eine Anlage
Wenn dein Programm funktioniert, ist doch alles ok.

Also bitte nochmal: 

Was verstehst du unter Programmierart.

und 





> Oder soll man es anders lösen



Das ist individuell.

Wenn kein Pflichtenheft dir vorschreibt, AWL, FUP, KOP, SCL...(Programmiersprachen) einzusetzen, dann darfst du oder dein Meister
das lösen, wie ihr wollt.


----------



## Ralle (19 Juli 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> 1. Dein Link "moved permanently" geht nicht.
> 
> Was verstehst du unter Programmierart.
> 
> ...



Bei mir geht der Link und da ist dann ein Schema zu sehen, wie es für einen Entwurf in Graph oder AS genutzt wird.


----------



## dragoncatcher (19 Juli 2010)

Ralle hat schon Recht es is in Graph geschrieben.
Nicht umsonst habe ich so eine Zeichnung gemacht.
Ich weis auch das es die Arten der Programmierung gibt ich möchte nur wissen ob das in Graph erlaubt ist oder NICHT (auf Zeichnung eingehen)
Das ich eins geschrieben habe und das Funktioniert ist ja klar nicht umsonst wäre das bei mir Zu Hause abgeheftet.
Aber ich möchte wissen ob die Lösung für Graph in Ordnung ist.

MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## Aventinus (19 Juli 2010)

Für mich hört sich das so an als sollte es eine Prüfungsvorbereitung werden. Wenn dem so ist solltest du in den Prüfungsrichtlinien nachschauen ob Graph erlaubt ist.

Ansonsten können solche Restriktionen im einen Lastenheft aufgeführt sein.

Ist dies auch nicht der Fall kannst du (technisch gesehen) solche Abläufe jederzeit in Graph programmieren.


----------



## dragoncatcher (19 Juli 2010)

Meine Prüfung ist schon längst hinter mir.
Dann denke ich mal das es soweit geklärt ist. Wenn nicht eine Pn an mich.


MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## Markus (19 Juli 2010)

also ich habe den tread immer etwas verfolgt, aber nicht weil mich das thema interessiert, sonder eher weil ich gespannt bin ob endlich wer rausfindet WAS DU EIGENTLICH WILLST!

ich begreife es nicht, und wenn du da schon was programmiert hast, und wenn du schon irgendeine prüfung geamcht hast - selbst wenn es eine als bäcker war, dann solltest du doch in der alge sein dich so auszudrücken das andere dich verstehen.

also ich begreife es wirklich nicht was du willst...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> - selbst wenn es eine als bäcker war,




 Dir geht der Kerl auf die Nerven ok. Aber deswegen das Bäckerhandwerk schlechtmachen? Du willst auch einen Wecken zu Deinem Leberkäse haben


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juli 2010)

dragoncatcher schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Riehen-Parallel programmierung?
> 
> Weil mein frühere Meister hat mir das nicht beantworten können und andere die Programmieren kennen das nicht.



Hallo,

Du meinst vermutlich das hier: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ablaufsteuerung

Den Begriff "Reihen-Parallel-Programmierung" kenne ich nicht.


----------



## nikl (20 Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, dass du auf die Ablaufsprache *Grafcet* hinaus willst, die mittlerweile weit verbreitet und auch Bestandteil diverser Elektroniker-Ausbildungen in der Industrie ist.

Ob du nun alles richtig gezeichnet hast und es auch normgerecht ist, musst du alles in der DIN EN 60848 nachlesen und/oder im Internet stöbern.

Zum Zeichnen von Grafcet-Ablaufsteuerungen gibt es ein nettes Programm, welches du hier downloaden kannst.

SFCEDIT - der einfache GRAFCET-Editor
http://stephane.dimeglio.free.fr/sfcedit/en/index.html


Grüße
Nikl


----------



## dragoncatcher (20 Juli 2010)

Bei Wikipedia ist schon richtig aber habt ihr bei meiner ZEichnung gesehn das der letzte Schritt nicht aktiviert wird? der wird bei mir nur aktiviert wenn 3 sekunden lang kein Werkstück vorhanden sind.

MfG

Dragoncatcher


----------



## bike (21 Juli 2010)

dragoncatcher schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia ist schon richtig aber habt ihr bei meiner ZEichnung gesehn das der letzte Schritt nicht aktiviert wird? der wird bei mir nur aktiviert wenn 3 sekunden lang kein Werkstück vorhanden sind.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Dragoncatcher



Das mag ja sein, doch hast du bisher noch nicht erklärt was du willst.
Ich kann keine konkrete Fragestellung erkennen,.
Es geht mir so wie Markus.


Also überdenke dein Problem noch einmal  und dann schreib bitte in zusammenhängenden Sätzen was du wissen willst bzw. wo dein Problem ist.


bike


----------



## Sera (12 August 2010)

Also wenn ich aus dem ganzen hier schlau geworden bin:

Er hat ein Programm geschrieben, dass nach dem Schema in seinem Bild programmiert ist. Er kann es aus Mangel an HW nicht testen und möchte nun eine Aussage, ob erwähntes Programm funktionieren wird.

Der fragliche Punkt ist von ihm:

Wenn der letzte Punkt (schätze schritt 13) nicht aktiviert wird, führt dies zu einem Fehler oder kann das so umgesetzt werden, und die gewünschte Funktion kommt dabei raus.


----------

